# 18 and pregnant



## andersongeels

Just found out im pregnant and im 18. What do I do? Im still in school.


----------



## MummyMana

First things first get a Dr's appointment :) congratulations :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats :) 

Get to a Dr, prenatal vitamins aren't a horrible idea either and then think about how / when you want to tell family, friends the dad etc 

Good luck!


----------



## DoodleDoo

WTS^^ 

It's really hard when you first find out that you're pregnant but it does all fall into place. Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## ClairAye

I agree with everyone above!

Congratulations and good luck :flower:


----------



## aphrodite90

I know how you feel. I'm also 18 and currently 4 weeks pregnant. Don't stress to much and don't overwhelm yourself.


----------



## x__amour

Welcome to BnB and congratulations! I was 18 with my first.
You should contact your OB/GYN and make an appointment and start prenatals.

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## catsintardis

Agreed. See a Dr to begin taking care of your baby. Are you asking what to do because you want to keep it?


----------



## Vicky_92

Hey. I agree with everyone above... Get to the doctors asap. I had my son at 15 he is now 7, time flies  let me know if I can help you in anyway :). Congratulations :)


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was 18 when I had my first too. The other ladies have all given good advise, good luck and congrats.


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

I was 22 when I found I was pregnant, but it was definitely unexpected & I was scared out of my mind! 

I agree with PP- schedule your first Obgyn appointment, and start a prenatal. I got a basic one from my nearest store.. From there, eeverything will fall into place! Congrats! x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww congrats! I fell pregnant my senior year with my DS and he is now going to be 14 this year and the most amazing, smart, handsome young man ever! I was halfway or so through my pregnancy when I graduated school with my lil baby bean in my tummy. Be sure to schedule a prenatal appointment and start taking your vitamins. I waited nearly halfway through my pregnancy before I went... not smart at all. Take care of yourself, stay in school and everything will be ok! Good luck!

Side note: I wish I'd continued my schooling and went to college after graduating. If you are able to, be sure to do it! You'll be glad you did!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations. I was pregnant at eighteen as well and was still studying. Finished my last exams when I was around 4 months. Get a drs appointments, start taking folic acid and start considering when to tell parents/the father ect and work out your plans :) x


----------



## kbwebb

I hope you're OK. I had my daughter at 17, it was hard but it was the best thing ever, im always here if you want to message me any questions you have. x


----------



## darcie1230

I'm also 18 and I'm 5 weeks pregnant, I've been with my partner for 2 1/2 years now but when we found out it was a shock but I wouldn't change it for the world, I'm so excited and can't wait to meet the little one but finding out so early means I got longer to wait lol.
congratulations!


----------



## LW16

I'm 16 and pregnant like you I'm trying to figure out what to do. The one thing I have worked out since being on this board is that I can't do this alone. You need to figure out how to tell your parents, OH, friends etc and make sure you make yourself an appt with the midwife.

Hope all goes well xx


----------

